# hplip problems

## tabanus

I have an OfficeJet Pro 8710, and keep getting this error when installing using "hp-setup -i":

```
hp-setup -i

HP Linux Imaging and Printing System (ver. 3.16.11)

Printer/Fax Setup Utility ver. 9.0

Copyright (c) 2001-15 HP Development Company, LP

This software comes with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.

This is free software, and you are welcome to distribute it

under certain conditions. See COPYING file for more details.

(Note: Defaults for each question are maked with a '*'. Press <enter> to accept the default.)

--------------------------------

| SELECT CONNECTION (I/O) TYPE |

--------------------------------

  Num       Connection  Description                                               

            Type                                                                  

  --------  ----------  ----------------------------------------------------------

  0*        usb         Universal Serial Bus (USB)                                

  1         net         Network/Ethernet/Wireless (direct connection or JetDirect)

Enter number 0...1 for connection type (q=quit, enter=usb*) ? 1

Using connection type: net

 

Setting up device: hp:/net/HP_OfficeJet_Pro_8710?ip=192.168.0.13

---------------------

| PRINT QUEUE SETUP |

---------------------

Please enter a name for this print queue (m=use model name:'HP_OfficeJet_Pro_8710'*, q=quit) ?

Using queue name: HP_OfficeJet_Pro_8710

Locating PPD file... Please wait.

error: No PPD found for model officejet_pro_8710 using old algorithm.

error: Unable to find an appropriate PPD file.

Would you like to specify the path to the correct PPD file to use (y=yes, n=no*, q=quit) ? y

Please enter the full filesystem path to the PPD file to use (q=quit) :/etc/cups/ppd/A4_Printer.ppd

Description for the file: HP Officejet Pro 8710, hpcups 3.16.11

Use this file (y=yes*, n=no, q=quit) ? y

Enter a location description for this printer (q=quit) ?

Enter additonal information or notes for this printer (q=quit) ?

Adding print queue to CUPS:

Device URI: hp:/net/HP_OfficeJet_Pro_8710?ip=192.168.0.13

Queue name: HP_OfficeJet_Pro_8710

PPD file: /etc/cups/ppd/A4_Printer.ppd

Location: 

Information: 

error: Printer queue setup failed. Error : successful-ok-ignored-or-substituted-attributes
```

I've tried many combinations of USE flags, nothing has made any difference. Using the GUI installer has the same effect. 

hp-setup doesn't even find the ppd, but I did get the printer installed fine using the cups web interface, and it generated a ppd that hp-setup appeared to accept.

I need to be able to access the scanner functionality, and this will only work when installed via hp-setup.

Current USE flags:

```
equery uses hplip

[ Legend : U - final flag setting for installation]

[        : I - package is installed with flag     ]

[ Colors : set, unset                             ]

 * Found these USE flags for net-print/hplip-3.16.11-r3:

 U I

 + + X                              : Enables scanner GUI dependencies with USE="scanner" where media-gfx/xsane is preferred over

                                      media-gfx/sane-frontends

 - - doc                            : Add extra documentation (API, Javadoc, etc). It is recommended to enable per package instead of

                                      globally

 - + fax                            : Enable fax on multifunction devices which support it

 + + hpcups                         : Build the hpcups driver for cups (by HP)

 - - hpijs                          : Build the IJS driver for cups (Foomatic)

 + + kde                            : Enables kde-misc/skanlite as scanner GUI with USE="scanner X"

 - - libressl                       : Use dev-libs/libressl as SSL provider (might need ssl USE flag), packages should not depend on this USE

                                      flag

 - - libusb0                        : Depend on virtual/libusb SLOT 0. Some old printers do not work with virtual/libusb SLOT 1.

 - - minimal                        : Only build internal hpijs/hpcups driver (not recommended at all, make sure you know what you are doing)

 - - parport                        : Enable parallel port for devices which require it

 + + python_single_target_python2_7 : Build for Python 2.7 only

 - - python_single_target_python3_4 : Build for Python 3.4 only

 - - python_single_target_python3_5 : Build for Python 3.5 only

 + + python_targets_python2_7       : Build with Python 2.7

 + + python_targets_python3_4       : Build with Python 3.4

 - - python_targets_python3_5       : Build with Python 3.5

 + + qt5                            : Add support for the Qt 5 application and UI framework

 + + scanner                        : Enable scanner on multifunction devices which support it

 + + snmp                           : Add support for net-analyzer/net-snmp which enables this driver to work over networks (both for server

                                      and client)

 + + static-ppds                    : Use statically-generated PPDs instead of Dynamic PPDs. Although this is deprecated some printers may

                                      still need it to work properly. Use this flag if hp-setup fails to find/create a valid PPD file
```

An Ubuntu machine using hplip-3.16.7 on the same network does work with this printer, so I'm guessing it must be something to do with my setup.

Thanks

----------

## tabanus

OK, following the instructions at: https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/slackware-current-17-jan-2016-hplip-fails-to-set-up-printers-4175564231/ I got the scanner working.

For anyone with the same problem:

```
hp-makeuri <printer-ip-address>
```

Followed by going to http://localhost:631 and setting up a new printer and setting the connection to the CUPS URI created above. After this the printer shows up in the hp applet, and xsane can now find the scanner.

----------

